# Keepers



## MeatheadMick (20 Oct 2010)

Quick question. How do keepers go in for the first time on a set of new Air-force DEUs? Was army for 5 years and never had a problem... it looks like the slits are stitched over on the tunic??


----------



## Strike (21 Oct 2010)

There is actually a bit of room to pop the eye of the button through.  In behind, the satin covering, there's enough room to manoeuver the keeper through the eye.


----------



## MeatheadMick (21 Oct 2010)

Yeah, my tunic had no slits, they were stitched over, I just used my good ol' army training and cut my own slit into it... 
worked like a charm, thanks for the response,

Cheers


----------

